# The BIG clean has started - with pics



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

*So far*

Wheels cleaned with Muc Off
Car washed with Auto Glym Car Shampoo
Car Clayed with Meguires Clay kit
Car washed with Auto Glym Car Shampoo
Shammied dry and put back in garage
Scratch X
Car washed with Auto Glym Car Shampoo and rinsed with Flash thingy
Auto Glym SRP
Auto Glym EGP X3
All Plastics done with Auto Glym Bumper Care
Tyres Dressed with Meguires Tyre Dressing (The nice smelling stuff)
Glass polished with Auto Glym CGP

*Interior done*
Glass polished with Auto Glym CGP
Leather cleaned with Meguires Leather Cleaner
Plastics cleaned with Zymol protectant (Leaves a nice matt finish)
Hoovered throughout

My Girlfreind calls my TT "His Mistress"!!!!! LOL


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you going to lift the hood and give " the mistress" :lol: a wee clean under there?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jbell said:


> *I started my BIG clean today:*
> 
> Wheels cleaned with Muc Off
> Car washed with Auto Glym Car Shampoo
> ...


Bloody hell! 

Sounds like an overpriced spa makeover... :lol:

My car is in desperate need of some love. Last time I did it by hand was just before EnTTente Cordiale back in April... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

be careful with this stuff m8...Tyres Dressed with Meguires Tyre Dressing (The nice smelling stuff) slings like a bitch :x


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Last time I did it by hand was just before EnTTente Cordiale back in April...


Yeah I heard that as well !!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Yeah I heard that as well !!!!


Don't you remember volunteering your services after the third G&T in Bivs? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I heard that as well !!!!
> ...


Damn.!! Was kinda hoping you had forgotten about that.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

bobski said:


> Are you going to lift the hood and give " the mistress" :lol: a wee clean under there?


I use Auto Glym Bumper Care on all underbonnet plastics, lasts well and gives a nice matt finish when buffed off, the metal is polished


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> be careful with this stuff m8...Tyres Dressed with Meguires Tyre Dressing (The nice smelling stuff) slings like a bitch :x


Trick is to put it on then leave it fo 30 mins and them buff off


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Oooooohhh come on some pics please...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Exterior finished


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

nice effort there - but omfg   how close to the kerb are you here? :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> nice effort there - but omfg   how close to the kerb are you here? :lol:


THAT is exactly the 1st thought in my head


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > nice effort there - but omfg   how close to the kerb are you here? :lol:
> ...


Not as close as it looks, just another example of excellent parking


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Better than this daft bint... :roll: :wink:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Now thats what i call clean. Well done.. 

And some lovely pics too... 

I bet that you handbrake turned her into the kerb too...!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> Better than this daft bint... :roll: :wink:


well got me a bit of a laugh ,,,!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

